# mod_rewrite > Gästebuch



## chris234 (4. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte gerne die URLs meines Gästebuches umschreiben aktuell sehen die so aus:

https://www.meine-seite.de/php/gaestebuch/gb.php
https://www.meine-seite.de/php/gaestebuch/gb.php?seite=2
https://www.meine-seite.de/php/gaestebuch/gb.php?seite=3
usw.
Außerdem

https://www.meine-seite.de/php/gaestebuch/gb.php?eintragen

Ich habe folgende getestet, lief aber nicht:

# Permanent URL redirect- by netgrade 
RewriteEngine on
Redirect 301 /php/gaestebuch/gb.php?seite=1 https://www.meine-seite.de/php/gaestebuch/seite1

Wie kann ich das mit mod_rewrite bewerkstelligen?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

Hi Chris,
was du suchst dürfte das sein


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(gb.php)
RewriteRule (.*)/(\D+)(\d*)$ $1/gb.php?$2=$3 [L]
```


----------



## chris234 (4. September 2019)

Hallo @merzi86 , vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, muss die Datei dann in den Root oder in den Ordner gaestebuch ? Dann muss ich den Pfad ja noch anspassen, richtig ?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

muss in den Ordner vom Gästebuch und dann eigentlich nicht mehr angepasst werden.


----------



## chris234 (4. September 2019)

hm, hab ich versucht, tut sich aber nix ...


----------



## merzi86 (4. September 2019)

Ich hatte es jetzt noch einmal local in einer xampp installation getestet.
Es hatte funktioniert, wenn eine .htaccess direkt im Ordner für das Gästebuch liegt und folgendes enthält.


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(gb.php)
RewriteRule (\D+)(\d*)$ gb.php?$1=$2 [L]
```


----------



## chris234 (4. September 2019)

ja, habe das auch ausprobiert, die htaccess schreibt die php aber nicht in html um ?


----------



## merzi86 (5. September 2019)

Wie meinst du das?

Kann es sein, das du in der Hauptebene schon eine .htaccess hast, welche rewrite Anweisungen hat?

Ich habe jetzt mal noch für eine .htaccess Anweisungen für die Hauptebene erstellt.

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(gb.php)
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} gaestebuch/$
RewriteRule (.*)$ php/$1/gb.php [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !(gb.php)
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} (gaestebuch)
RewriteRule (.*)/(\D+)(\d*)$ php/$1/gb.php?$2=$3 [L]
```

So können die URLs wie folgt aussehen:
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/seite
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/seite1
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/seite2
....
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/seite999999
http://meine-domain.de/gaestebuch/eintragen

Diese werden auf die gb.php im Ordner php/gaestebuch weitergeleitet.


----------



## chris234 (5. September 2019)

Ich danke Dir vielmals, habe die die Daten in die .htaccess im Root kopiert, allerdings tut sich immer noch nichts, ich werde das morgen nochmals versuchen, da kann man ja eigentlich nicht so viel falsch machen!

Also vielen Dank nochmals an Dich!


----------

